# guitar backing tracks?



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I discovered Gutiarbackingtracks.com a while a ago and have downloaded some of the tracks to play along and practice with. It is awesome. 

The choice of material is a bit limited. does anyone know of any other sites where I can get good backing tracks? thanks, D


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluesmostly said:


> I discovered Gutiarbackingtracks.com a while a ago and have downloaded some of the tracks to play along and practice with. It is awesome.
> 
> The choice of material is a bit limited. does anyone know of any other sites where I can get good backing tracks? thanks, D


I dont know of any free ones. But I have gotten a lot of stuff from LickLibrary. They have the single tracks that you can download as well as the Jam with series that has stuff like The Eagles, AC/DC, Gary Moore etc etc. The thing I like about those is that you get both the guitar track and then one without. These are more than just your average backing track.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

here is some.
Freshbt.com - Your Ultimate Source For Guitar Backing Tracks
Gilmourish » Backingtracks
Free Guitar Backing Tracks @ GuitarBackingTrack.com
And I thought that I would throw in a drum machine also.
Monkey Machine - online drum machine
Enjoy.Ship


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks alot guys, some good stuff there.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

iTunes carries some backing tracks that are quite good - just preview them first to make sure they are what you are looking for. I have bought the blues tracks and am quite happy with them. Also get the Guitar Center tracks ( guitarcenter.com) from their annual competition, most are Pete Anderson produced and are decent sound quality and good musicianship.

Regards


----------



## improvman (Dec 17, 2010)

I have just posted some new jam tracks to my site. Not sure if you are looking specific tracks of songs without the lead guitar track or just original tracks to jam over. Please check out my site and tell me what you think...GuitarJamTracksHQ.com


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I have this bookmarked:
http://www.guitarcats.com/content/free-backing-tracks

Try that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ship of fools said:


> here is some.
> Freshbt.com - Your Ultimate Source For Guitar Backing Tracks
> Gilmourish » Backingtracks
> Free Guitar Backing Tracks @ GuitarBackingTrack.com
> ...


couple of nice, well done tracks on that Gilmourish site. I grabbed a few.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

all your backing trax are belong to us. here is pretty much all the backing tracks you can get for free:

Forums - Post Poetry & Art


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

for some reason it wouldn't let me edit my last post. i just wanted to add that this guy has some really good ones, and there is a bunch of other really cool stuff on his site: Blues Backing Tracks


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

All blues based but varying styles from rock to Chicago to jazz to 2nd lineGuitar Center - Guitar Center's King of the Blues 2010


----------

